# Goats and Chickens



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I am designing my fencing and am planning a smaller 2 acre pen with a barn and then have that open to the rest of the property. Can I incorporate a chicken coop in that pen to allow for a little free range clucking action?


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I keep 8 free range hens in a pen within a pen with my goats. The fencing for the hen pen is livestock panel that the hens can freely hop through. The perimiter fence is livestock panel with 2" x4" wire fencing over it. The hens do a great job of keeping flies down by scratching in the goat poop. If they want to get away from the roudy goats they can slip through the livestock panel into their private pen.

Important consideration: The chicken's food must be well away from where the goats can get at it. My hen's food is not only in their goatproof pen, but also inside their hen house which has a little hen sized door the goats can't get in. Another important consideration is to make sure the goat's manger is not a favorite perching spot for the hens-they will poop there. I haven't had this problem but anticipated it.


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you Ali- good things to keep in mind- the wife wants a chicken coop so I'll be making one soon.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

ali pearson said:


> I keep 8 free range hens in a pen within a pen with my goats. The fencing for the hen pen is livestock panel that the hens can freely hop through. The perimiter fence is livestock panel with 2" x4" wire fencing over it. The hens do a great job of keeping flies down by scratching in the goat poop. If they want to get away from the roudy goats they can slip through the livestock panel into their private pen.
> 
> Important consideration: The chicken's food must be well away from where the goats can get at it. My hen's food is not only in their goatproof pen, but also inside their hen house which has a little hen sized door the goats can't get in. Another important consideration is to make sure the goat's manger is not a favorite perching spot for the hens-they will poop there. I haven't had this problem but anticipated it.


What Ali said....

Also, chickens can be pretty messy. They will poop in the goats' feeder and in their water if they can. Another big hazard for chickens is falling into the goat water tank and drowning. I had that happen. So I made an escape ramp out of a scrap of Trex (plastic wood used for decks) and put it in the goat water tank. No more drowned chickens. To keep the chickens from flying up into the goat feeder I catch them and trim the feathers of the backs of their wings with scissors. That way they can't fly up. The chickens and goats get along great. I agree with Ali that the chickens probably help keep down flies and other vermin in the goat pen with their constant scratching and pecking.

Here is Mr. Moose with his chickens:


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

jross said:


> Another big hazard for chickens is falling into the goat water tank and drowning. I had that happen. So I made an escape ramp out of a scrap of Trex (plastic wood used for decks) and put it in the goat water tank. No more drowned chickens.


Great photo! And very good idea with the Trex. After several years of cohabitation we just had our first chicken drown in the goat's water tank.

Otherwise, they get along together pretty well. They do like to nest in the goat's hay sometimes and we'll find eggs every now and again in with the hay.


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. I will give it a try. Now all I need is some goats and chickens.


----------

